# Buying Scooters/Motorbikes in Phuket



## PhuketLou

Can anyone suggest a good dealership to buy a new (or possibly secondhand) scooter or motorcycle in Phuket?

Also any suggestions on what are the best to buy? I always see people driving a lot of Hondas so I guess they must be reliable?


----------



## Song_Si

Do you know where you'll be living there? asking as if you do buy new and want the selling dealer to do the services, better to get one nearby than eg 40min ride away.

Have a look at this thread Motorbikes and scooters - what do you ride?

Hondas are the biggest sellers in the country. Decide if you want fully-automatic or one with gears. 

You'll see the second post on that thread is about our Fino from Nov 2011. Well it is now due for it's 40,000km service. Never had a mechanical breakdown just plenty of punctures, the standard services as per the book every 3000km. 

Some dealers sell repossessed bikes - can be a good deal as they repo ones they offered their own finance on, the 2yr warranty is transferable and you may be able to get a low-km one well below new price. Dealers will also sort the registration, time saving, and ask about insurance especially if buying new you may get a better deal there.

Buy a good quality cable lock. Scooters are a popular, and easy, theft item. A big cable lock through rear wheel/frame and up over the seat, highly visible, is a deterrent. When we lived in Phuket (Chalong), bike had to be left outside, I had a length of chain threaded through the wall and padlocked, would loop the cable through that, as there was a spate of bike thefts in our area. (we got burgled instead!)

And wear a helmet!


----------



## PhuketLou

Thanks for that info. We will hopefully be living in kathu or Phuket town area. I definitely want an automatic bike as Im sure they are easier to ride. Will try look at repo bikes as this sounds like a cheaper option.

And hopefully they don't get stolen! :/


----------

